# Pics from the LAS auction and show



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

some of the fish in the show are pretty cool.

http://www.londonaquariasociety.com/bbs/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3404


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice.
Who's queen pleco was that? One of Yours?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

queen? Its a L066 or L333....

and nah, I had to leave early....and I didnt participate in the show..since I didnt want to stress out the fish


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They really do that up nicely! 

I gotta get my butt to a show soon.. Nice to see some younger people there too!


----------

